# Took a chance...



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

...and bought a box of these suckers!










A 25 box of Diplomaticos No.1 from 2000. It's a 6.5 inch Lonsdale, 42 ring gauge. Not too many mentions of this particular vitola of Diplomaticos on CS, and I've not smoked one myself before (I've heard they share similarities with Montecristos but are a touch milder). A total impulse buy, and I hope it pays off! The smell when I opened the box was unreal, overpowering barnyard mixed with subtle chocolate and ground coffee notes. I'll post a detailed review when I fire one up. 

Anyone else bought some sticks recently on impulse?

:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Harpo said:


> ...and bought a box of these suckers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sancho Coronas 2000


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I just bought a box of Punch Black Prince.
I have never tried one but the box is from 2000 and I got a very good deal on it. They are out of production so thought what the hell.
Its my V-day gift to myself! Told the wife not to buy me anything.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Siglo II Tubos based solely on the review by Da Klugs and the resounding agreement he got from some other FOGs. Never smoked one myself, and I have never purchased more than a fiver of cigars that expensive without having first sampled the goods myself.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Lookin good !


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

You don't even want to know.:hn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

A box of LGC 2002 #2's and a box of QdO 2001 Coronas.
Wanted to try something different, although I did have a QdO Corona from Wayner123 to taste before I bought. :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sandman said:


> You don't even want to know.:hn


Oh we want to know


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Oh we want to know


:r:tpd:


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Harpo said:


> Anyone else bought some sticks recently on impulse?
> 
> :tu


:r
All the time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

very nice!
i've only had the no.2 and it was very good. I bet these babies are just as good, if not better! i love lonsdales!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice grab Andy:tu. Its hard to find a box with any age on it these days much less one with eight years on it. I'm drooling can't wait for the review:dr:dr:dr


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

bobarian said:


> A box of LGC 2002 #2's and a box of QdO 2001 Coronas.


Glad I'm not the only one who had an impulse for LGC #2's and QdO Coronas. Was thinking about both of these when I saw this thread.

The LGC's were a total impulse buy. I have just about finished off this box of 98's and liked them enough to consider another box.

Read some good stuff here in the jungle about the QdO Coronas. I've never tried one but couldn't resist. These are also 2001's but I haven't broken into the box yet. Hope to hear your opinion of them.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

They are good sticks, especially for the $$. I also find that the Diplomaticos marca smokes rather well even with very little age, so your 2000s should be good to go!


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Harpo, please let us know how they smoke. I am a little scared of the 99/00 production cigars, with the quality control issues they have had during those years.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i have a box from 2000 as well and i have had draw issues out of every single one i tried to smoke. i'm leaving the rest (about 20) alone for a very long time. although i bought these with 7 years age on them so i wonder if much more time will help. i sure as hell hope so.

bruce


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the draw problems. I have boxes from 1996 and from 2000 and, though the 1996 box is better, I've not had any construction problems with the 2000s. I will say, however, that I have had problems with several other cervantes-sized cigars from the 1999-mid 2000 time frame.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> Siglo II Tubos based solely on the review by Da Klugs and the resounding agreement he got from some other FOGs. Never smoked one myself, and I have never purchased more than a fiver of cigars that expensive without having first sampled the goods myself.


Did the same thing. Got two of the 15 packs a few weeks ago.


----------



## jordon (Mar 23, 2004)

Coffee Grounds said:


> I just bought a box of Punch Black Prince.
> I have never tried one but the box is from 2000 and I got a very good deal on it. They are out of production so thought what the hell.
> Its my V-day gift to myself! Told the wife not to buy me anything.


my first box was so good i bought a second. no draw issues on the first box (knock on wood) and a really good price.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Dip 4's from 01...mighty tasty.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Those Diplos look :ss Let us know how they smoke.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I had some Diplo #2's from 01 that were amazing . Hopefully these will be the same for you . Every time we try some new cigars we take a chance . Therefore I don't see it as a bad risk . 25 or so little vacations in a box :ss


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Cotton said:


> Harpo, please let us know how they smoke. I am a little scared of the 99/00 production cigars, with the quality control issues they have had during those years.





broozer said:


> i have a box from 2000 as well and i have had draw issues out of every single one i tried to smoke. i'm leaving the rest (about 20) alone for a very long time. although i bought these with 7 years age on them so i wonder if much more time will help. i sure as hell hope so.
> 
> bruce





chibnkr said:


> Sorry to hear about the draw problems. I have boxes from 1996 and from 2000 and, though the 1996 box is better, I've not had any construction problems with the 2000s. I will say, however, that I have had problems with several other cervantes-sized cigars from the 1999-mid 2000 time frame.


I fired one up last night, and luckily I seem to have got a good box. No draw or construction problems whatsoever. In fact, you can check out the detailed review here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136712

:tu


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who had an impulse for LGC #2's and QdO Coronas. Was thinking about both of these when I saw this thread.


Oh, you're in for sweet treats, both are excellent "dessert" cigar's with a slightly different take to each.

The LGC's are usually woody and floral, the QdO's vegetal and sugary.:dr


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

nice pick up... :tu


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

:dr Ooohh, those look tasty!! :dr :ss


----------

